# Neighborhood watch



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

What do you guys do about those “neighborhood watch” people who sit outside and watch you make deliveries? Or the people who get in their car to leave, but then they see you and so they very obviously wait and watch you from their car and don’t leave until you do? Do you ignore these people or do you say something to them like “I’m with Amazon?”


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I wave and think "It's nice some people look out for others."


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

They never question me but then again I'm always wearing my Amazon hat and Amazon i d around my neck


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Buttermilk7458 said:


> What do you guys do about those "neighborhood watch" people


Nothing, I like them... Just be a professional, don't look homeless, and give a friendly wave or nod if you make eye contact. They're looking for anything out of place, so don't be. I always pause my music before I arrive and I have my flashers on. Also, don't drive fast through the neighborhoods; nobody likes that guy.



nighthawk398 said:


> I'm always wearing my Amazon hat


You got a hat? Luckyyyyy...


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

What they do is their business, I just do my job.


----------



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

How’d you get a hat? That’s awesome! I just have the badge on a lanyard and I have a neon safety vest (although I almost never wear it). Anyhow, for the most part I just ignore the neighborhood people unless I have to walk right by them and then I nod or say hi. I guess it mildly bugs me that I have a job that makes people suspicious. Like even though I think it’s very clear that I’m delivering packages, it’s not immediately clear to anyone that it’s for Amazon because we drive regular cars and don’t wear uniforms. And they probably can’t see my amazon badge from a distance. Sigh...


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

So all a porch pirate needs to do is go buy some Amazon swag on eBay and they are set to make off like a bandit without raising suspicion.


----------



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

dkcs said:


> So all a porch pirate needs to do is go buy some Amazon swag on eBay and they are set to make off like a bandit without raising suspicion.


I meant like for free. There's literally no way I'm going to pay for something they should be providing to us. I'm already using my own vehicle and gas.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

No, I mean someone can just buy Amazon swag to make themselves look like a Amazon Flex driver just delivering packages when they (porch pirates) are really lifting the packages for themselves.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I just stop what I'm doing and stare back at them. With a straight face. No emotion. No blinking. Eventually the person gets creeped out & moves along. 

I love doing that.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Try a safety vest


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

People look at me like I'm there to tell them they have a gas leak. I guess it's the safety vest.

"Excuse me! Is everything okay?"
Looking back over my shoulder: "Amazon delivery. The package is at your feet."
"Oh! Thank you!"


----------



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

dkcs said:


> No, I mean someone can just buy Amazon swag to make themselves look like a Amazon Flex driver just delivering packages when they (porch pirates) are really lifting the packages for themselves.


Oh! Omg! I didn't realize people do that. That's terrible!!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

How many packages are taken buy actual "porch pirates" or customers doing their own porch pirating?
I had a Uber Pax tell me he actually did Porch Pirate his own stuff. Said he called and said he never got it. When he actually did. 
Told him that was pretty messed up because it falls back on the driver.
Took a screenshot of his pickup address and sent it to Amazon. 
Got a random email so i said screw it. 
Should of taken it to law enforcement for fraud.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Iann said:


> How many packages are taken buy actual "porch pirates" or customers doing their own porch pirating?
> I had a Uber Pax tell me he actually did Porch Pirate his own stuff. Said he called and said he never got it. When he actually did.
> Told him that was pretty messed up because it falls back on the driver.
> Took a screenshot of his pickup address and sent it to Amazon.
> ...


Amazon won't do anything until it becomes excessive. Always be ready to have "lost" packages show up on your routes when new expensive electronics hit the market. Items like video cards, processors, game systems and laptops are all ripe pickings from Amazon who will just offer to refund the item or replace it as long as the customer doesn't have a history of losing 3 or more packages. I believe the standard rule is if it's under $500 or so and you don't have a record of previous lost packages then Amazon will quickly refund you for the item. At the most, Amazon will ask for a police report, if even that.

Most police departments won't even look into it unless the amount of loss is felony level. Usually, $950 or higher depending on the state.



Buttermilk7458 said:


> Oh! Omg! I didn't realize people do that. That's terrible!!


Yep... It reminds me of the Ex-Walmart employees who were offering to sell their old work vests so shoppers could sneak into the stores early on black Friday as employees and get to the merchandise before regular shoppers were allowed in.


----------



## Dash_D_Cadet (Nov 10, 2017)

no one bats an eye when i pull up bcuz im always wearing a vest


----------

